# Lifefuel for whitecels



## SteveRogers (Apr 11, 2020)

This narrow-shouldered simp gets a PSL 7+ chick while he'd be lucky to be a PSL 4
He's balding with the gayest prey eyes I have ever seen
He looks that awkward holy shit
Serious lifefuel for ugly white dudes, all they would need is a gym and a tan.
I'm like PSL 6 maybe more, and I can't even pull a bird like his.
He must have a huge member, despite small hands, small feet, short arms and narrow shoulders suggesting the opposite.


 


His missus


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Is your physique anywhere close to that?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 11, 2020)

They're looksmatched, you're retarded.


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 11, 2020)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 11, 2020)

i don't like this type of looks in girls : 
fitgirl, tanned, blond. MEH FUCK OFF TURNS ME OFF EVEN IF GL


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 11, 2020)

wtffff


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 11, 2020)

*The Absolute State Of Hypergmay is so bad that people freak out when they see looksmatched couples. JFL at you honestly.*


----------



## Disabledcel (Apr 11, 2020)

I was like "PSL 7 whatever..."


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 11, 2020)

And that is why you don't lift if you don't have the frame to back the muscles up


----------



## Stingray (Apr 11, 2020)

He needs to train neck

Also can we see your face OP? 6 PSL is very gl


BrendioEEE said:


> *The Absolute State Of Hypergmay is so bad that people freak out when they see looksmatched couples. JFL at you honestly.*


She mogs bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 11, 2020)

Stingray said:


> Also can we see your face OP? 6 PSL is very gl


my 100 cents he is not close to psl 6


----------



## Stingray (Apr 11, 2020)

streege said:


> my 100 cents he is not close to psl 6


It sure is rare. Prove us wrong OP


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 11, 2020)

if you’re psl6 and can’t get gl women you’re either autistic, short, comical frame or disabled.


BrendioEEE said:


> *The Absolute State Of Hypergmay is so bad that people freak out when they see looksmatched couples. JFL at you honestly.*


she mogs 100% 

idk about without makeup but i can almost guarantee it. maybe the difference isn’t so much when she’s not frauding


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 11, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> short, comical frame


girls will prefer fuck with a short, comical frame, disabled, autist, chad psl 6+ than with a looksmaxxed statutsmaxxed and moneymaxxed normie.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 11, 2020)

Balding and running conver up game


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 11, 2020)

streege said:


> girls will prefer fuck with a short, comical frame, disabled, autist, chad psl 6+ than with a looksmaxxed statutsmaxxed and moneymaxxed normie.


idk about that many falios but honestly even 5’7 and psl 6 face you should be able to slay a decent amount. Psl6 is really rare and good looking af, it’s very different to 5 psl as 5 psl is only enough when coupled with height and frame/status because it’s not “wow” level of good looking, while psl 6 is


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 11, 2020)

he looks like a child in clothes jfl how tall is he?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 11, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> idk about that many falios but honestly even 5’7 and psl 6 face you should be able to slay a decent amount. Psl6 is really rare and good looking af, it’s very different to 5 psl as 5 psl is only enough when coupled with height and frame/status because it’s not “wow” level of good looking, while psl 6 is


yes i was exagerating a bit but you got the point. Imo if our ascension fails, the legit solution is locationmaxxing where our 5ish will be seen as 6.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 11, 2020)

streege said:


> yes i was exagerating a bit but you got the point. Imo if our ascension fails, the legit solution is locationmaxxing where our 5ish will be seen as 6.


if i can be a strong 5 or low 6 psl i’ll be hally, think i need surgery tho

idk what to do to looksmax tbh, i want to grow bones in my face, my skin and stuff is fine. but u can’t do that without surgery right

i’m thinking of getting hgh or test for facial growth but it might fuck up my hairline.


----------



## Papal_Guard (Apr 11, 2020)

High sex appeal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 11, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> if i can be a strong 5 or low 6 psl i’ll be hally, think i need surgery tho
> 
> idk what to do to looksmax tbh, i want to grow bones in my face, my skin and stuff is fine. but u can’t do that without surgery right
> 
> i’m thinking of getting hgh or test for facial growth but it might fuck up my hairline.


first you must be 10/100 bf, totally softmaxxed and gymaxxed. fraud height, and also unironically style max.
Then we can assess the failos/flaws to fix.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 11, 2020)

body halo + beard halo

that's how you get chicks


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 11, 2020)

streege said:


> first you must be 10/100 bf, totally softmaxxed and gymaxxed. fraud height, and also unironically style max.
> Then we can assess the failos/flaws to fix.


softmaxing wouldn’t rly change much for me, my skin and collagen is fine

but yeah i need to hit gym and get leaner, badly ngl

what soft looks maxes r u gonna do


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 11, 2020)

dn rd but you forgot to post the girl you were talking about


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 11, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> softmaxing wouldn’t rly change much for me, my skin and collagen is fine
> 
> but yeah i need to hit gym and get leaner, badly ngl
> 
> what soft looks maxes r u gonna do


mostly cope but here it goes- plus those i've bought that didn't come still - :
- eye cream with retinoid and vit c, for dark circles.
- topical vit c and others products for the face and anti wrinkles.
- retin-a and ashtaxin for glowing skin.
- beta carotene/carrott
- vaseline for the upper eyelid
- castor oil for eye lashes
- coconut oil for whiter teeth
- falim or hard gum for bigger masseters.
- red lips vaseline for the lips.

and squinch game and others frauds to do it naturally IRL.
already saw okish improvement in it.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 11, 2020)

streege said:


> mostly cope but here it goes- plus those i've bought that didn't come still - :
> - eye cream with retinoid and vit c, for dark circles.
> - topical vit c and others products for the face and anti wrinkles.
> - retin-a and ashtaxin for glowing skin.
> ...


can you pm me your sources tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 11, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> can you pm me your sources tbh


yes recall me tomorrow or so and i'll try to give you all the links, i'm going to sleep soon.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 11, 2020)

Stingray said:


> She mogs bro





turkproducer said:


> she mogs 100%


Cope, you have modern degenerate sexual market hypergamy clouding your mind. They are looksmatched.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Being a heir to one of the richest copper barons does have its benefits.


----------



## Stingray (Apr 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Cope, you have modern degenerate sexual market hypergamy clouding your mind. They are looksmatched.


I’m sorry bro, male or female her face is far more proportionate


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Apr 11, 2020)

Disabledcel said:


> I was like "PSL 7 whatever..."


ur back man


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 11, 2020)

Stingray said:


> I’m sorry bro, male or female her face is far more proportionate


His face is more male her face is more female, their facial structure is similar, skin tone is similar, pheno is similar, eyes similar, etc etc etc. They are looksmatched, maybe not 100%, but looksmatched nonetheless.

Let me give you 3 examples and then compare

Hypergamy






Here's another example of a looksmatch





Reverse Hypergamy





This is clearly looksmatch.


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> They're looksmatched, you're retarded.


Balding with narrow shoulders and the worst eye area ever, yet he’s looks matched with one of the fittest chicks I’ve ever seen!?


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 12, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Balding with narrow shoulders and the worst eye area ever, yet he’s looks matched with one of the fittest chicks I’ve ever seen!?


He has a business with her together. Nice tbh. He ain't a Chad But Chadlite at best.


----------



## Krezo (Apr 12, 2020)

She has bitch whore pheno. Not my type.


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 12, 2020)

streege said:


> my 100 cents he is not close to psl 6


My jaw is also a lot sharper since that side profile photo due to mewing and chewing + losing bf%


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 12, 2020)

gl ngl. How old are you and are you planning to fix your flaws?


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 12, 2020)

not psl 6 lol

jeff seid is psl 6. However u have a good base so you can easily looksmax

u look good enough now to get some
girls


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Apr 12, 2020)

His body is not even bad. He has great insertions. I've seen worse tbh.


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 12, 2020)

streege said:


> gl ngl. How old are you and are you planning to fix your flaws?


20, and yeah gonna get on MT2 next summer and tint my eyebrows if the MT2 doesn’t darken them enough. Also gonna get a little leaner and build a bit more muscle, but can’t put on too much cause I fight at 77kg and I’m aiming to weight 85-90 in the off season.
Got any other suggestions?


turkproducer said:


> not psl 6 lol
> 
> jeff seid is psl 6. However u have a good base so you can easily looksmax
> 
> ...


fair call, Jeff is miles better looking than me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 12, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> 20, and yeah gonna get on MT2 next summer and tint my eyebrows if the MT2 doesn’t darken them enough. Also gonna get a little leaner and build a bit more muscle, but can’t put on too much cause I fight at 77kg and I’m aiming to weight 85-90 in the off season.
> Got any other suggestions?
> 
> fair call, Jeff is miles better looking than me


coloring maxxing imo : dying your eyebrow darker, and getting rid of your high amount of UEE by either fat graft - long term - or fillers.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 12, 2020)

His face is ugly af and balding from steroids

shes hot af


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 12, 2020)

streege said:


> ashtaxin


what does it do bhai?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 12, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> what does it do bhai?


helps for having a glowing skin as much as retin a imo.
you take one pill of 12mg a day.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> He has a business with her together. Nice tbh. He ain't a Chad But Chadlite at best.


Facially below average


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 12, 2020)

None of them are aesthetically high up, but they have sex appeal maxxed, she is nowhere near PSL 7 or even 6, 5 maybe 5.5 if you want to be generous, but using fakeup, gym bod, etc. she is very appealing.

He is a textbook example of shitty geentic expression maxxed out on roids, but still has appeal to wome, literally gymcel deniers btfo'd. If you have a base of PSL 4 and above 6', gymmax asap. Then go for further increments.


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 12, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> None of them are aesthetically high up, but they have sex appeal maxxed, she is nowhere near PSL 7 or even 6, 5 maybe 5.5 if you want to be generous, but using fakeup, gym bod, etc. she is very appealing.
> 
> He is a textbook example of shitty geentic expression maxxed out on roids, but still has appeal to wome, literally gymcel deniers btfo'd. If you have a base of PSL 4 and above 6', gymmax asap. Then go for further increments.


Agreed


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 12, 2020)

Cope, more cope, the most cope, ............................ Op.


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 12, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Cope, more cope, the most cope, ............................ Op.


I don’t cope. Maybe I just have a better eye than you? If you saw my photos you can surely see I have higher SMV than that guy... You’re blind if you think he looks decent at all , I mean come on.


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 12, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> I don’t cope. Maybe I just have a better eye than you? If you saw my photos you can surely see I have higher SMV than that guy... You’re blind if you think he looks decent at all , I mean come on.


Compared to him, I look like a biochemical experiment gone horribly wrong. He looks well-proportionate. 

You're only projecting your sexual frustration onto him because he's getting his dick sucked by that girl while you rot here and complain. 

This place is lower t than granny piss tbh


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 12, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Compared to him, I look like a biochemical experiment gone horribly wrong. He looks well-proportionate.
> 
> You're only projecting your sexual frustration onto him because he's getting his dick sucked by that girl while you rot here and complain.
> 
> This place is lower t than granny piss tbh


I have a girlfriend and my nickname is “topshagger” so sexual frustration has never been a thing in my life since I was 15, g.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 12, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> 20, and yeah gonna get on MT2 next summer and tint my eyebrows if the MT2 doesn’t darken them enough. Also gonna get a little leaner and build a bit more muscle, but can’t put on too much cause I fight at 77kg and I’m aiming to weight 85-90 in the off season.
> Got any other suggestions?
> 
> fair call, Jeff is miles better looking than me


how tall are you? 

u have decent eye area but you need more chin height and more prominent jaw


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks like a framelet in the second pic


----------



## didntreadlol (Apr 12, 2020)

the girl is not psl 7


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 12, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> if you’re psl6 and can’t get gl women you’re either autistic, short, comical frame or disabled.


Half this site seems to think they’re psl 6 moggers but 95% of this site is virgins


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 12, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> how tall are you?
> 
> u have decent eye area but you need more chin height and more prominent jaw


100%, 184cm, but that's peak morning height so 183cm in the late arvo.


6ft1 said:


> Looks like a framelet in the second pic


21.5" bideltoid, for sure my clavicles aren't super broad but they're above average and I never trained shoulders in my life and only just started when I did my SARM cycle and my bideltoid grew 2", so if you see me in person I look broad, but still the goal is 23-24" bideltoid. 
Plus I have reasonably long arms and a tiny waist so I'm not complaining.


didntreadlol said:


> the girl is not psl 7


I was exaggerating but she's for sure gl


ArvidGustavsson said:


> Half this site seems to think they’re psl 6 moggers but 95% of this site is virgins


If your DP is you, you'd be lucky to be PSL 4.5-5. I have been rated PSL 6+ before, look at the photos and I'll value your opinion.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> They're looksmatched, you're retarded.


yeah im not seeing a lot here. two average looking gymcels who bonded over their shared obsession with lifting things up and putting them back down again.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 12, 2020)

IPDcel
Framecel
Neckcel
Norwoodcel


Prey eyes, uncanny expressions


Anyone saying they are looksmatched is seriously retarded


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *The Absolute State Of Hypergmay is so bad that people freak out when they see looksmatched couples. JFL at you honestly.*


no, she has better eyes and midface ratio
these are hypergamious couples:








Average hypergamy in italian couples


1) 2)




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 12, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> no, she has better eyes and midface ratio
> these are hypergamious couples:
> 
> 
> ...


i will ascend and locationmaxx. better cut my P than having this


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 12, 2020)

streege said:


> i will ascend and locationmaxx. better cut my P than having this


I will ascend by roping


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 12, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> I will ascend by roping


Cope you'r white so chad


----------



## Xander578 (Apr 12, 2020)

streege said:


> Cope you'r white so chad


Indeed, i have jb models suckig me off on rotation rn


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Apr 12, 2020)

Massive amounts of roids+tan+decent height game


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Apr 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> They're looksmatched, you're retarded.



are you the guy who went to fallen state?


----------



## william (Apr 12, 2020)

you guys are right, he is really ugly.

good thing he worked on his personality and went to the gym so he could get a GL gf.

guess looks didn't matter after all


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2020)

AsciugaVagine said:


> are you the guy who went to fallen state?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Apr 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Yes



I've seen the video, good interview.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 12, 2020)

PSL autists strike again. This guy isn't ugly, he height mogs her and he is gymaxxed. This guys main flaw is his cutecel eye area but he isn't ugly. Ill be honest the girl mogs slightly but she isn't PSL 7. You could find chicks like this at the gym every day.


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 12, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> PSL autists strike again. This guy isn't ugly, he height mogs her and he is gymaxxed. This guys main flaw is his cutecel eye area but he isn't ugly. Ill be honest the girl mogs slightly but she isn't PSL 7. You could find chicks like this at the gym every day.


Not my gym, look how narrow his shoulders are though come on.


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 12, 2020)

didnt even read bro


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 14, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Not my gym, look how narrow his shoulders are though come on.



His shoulders are narrow but its hes not comedically disproportionate.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 14, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Cope, you have modern degenerate sexual market hypergamy clouding your mind. They are looksmatched.


They are just horny sexless losers trying to cope itt 
unable to see past the make up/body to analyse her face
JFL


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 14, 2020)

Patient A said:


> They are just horny sexless losers trying to cope itt
> unable to see past the make up/body to analyse her face
> JFL


I was basing my rating of her mostly on her face.
I don't cope either.


----------

